

Constellation – GitHub Stars on Steroids - roybarberuk
http://gitconstellation.com

======
bradym
Nice work! I've been wanting something like this and I really like what you've
got so far.

Some feedback for you:

\- Dropdown for sorting repos: \- What does "Best Match" mean? \- It would be
very helpful to be able to filter down to only the repos that aren't tagged.

\- It would be nice to have the option to control how many repos are shown in
list.

\- I'm not sure why lists are useful? More info on this would be great. There
was something on the home page about sharing lists but I don't see anything
once logged in about that?

\- When tagging a repo, if you click "create a new tag" the tag is created but
the repo is not tagged. Since you were creating the tag in context of tagging
a repo, the new tag should be attached to the repo.

\- As an extension to the previous item, if you add one tag that exists and
create another one at the same time, the list of repos does not get updated
with the existing tag that was added. Ideally the newly created tag would be
applied to the repo and the repo list would be updated to reflect all new tags
when the "add tag" modal is closed.

Hope that all makes sense. :)

